# Backgroung for PT 140 Tanganyika



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

I was asking to detail how I created my BG.
So lets start from beginning:
BG size: 180 x 60 x 3-20 cm
Under layer is 2cm thick PS
Material: PU foam
Covered by sand mixed with double-barreled epoxy

Step 1: My inspiration (profi BG), goal were to create naturally looking BG with lot of caves & hidden places for fishes









Step2: Layout projection









Step 3: PU foam application









Step 4: Carving with cutter & scroll saw, pulling-out with tweezers

1st version


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice idea. If your looking for opinions the left side doesn't look random enough, My eyes were driven to it. Not only cause it's darker,which will change with what ever you cover it with but it's the 9 stacked looking psc. If you can break them up a bit it would look better.

Good job so far though!


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I had a same feeling + I would like to create separate territories on BG. I discuses it on this forum and based on agreement  I took out PU foam from PS, catted it to selected pieces and sicked again with epoxy on PS.

Step 5: 2nd version










Here with marked territories, the "hills" are separated by flat areas.










The dark parts are test-covered with sand & epoxy.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Much better! :thumb:


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

In next phase I tried to create illusion of depth canyon by using black sand in selected areas

Here you can see animation










...and not finished background


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Ilusion of depth


----------

